# Luna - "Huskamute Puppy" with Hope Rescue



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Luna is a 13 week old huskamute puppy and is currently on foster in Plymouth, Devon on Monday. She is still under assessment further details will be added in the next 2 weeks.










Luna is in foster with older children and living with other dogs and cats.

She is coming along well with her house training and is a very intelligent and loving dog.










Adopters are responsible for having puppies neutered once they are old enough and this will be followed up as part of the guardianship agreement they enter into.

All puppies must also attend training classes, this will be followed up also. If you do not know of training classes in your area please research this before applying to ensure you can comply with this element of the adoption.

Huskies and malamutes need experienced owners who are able to care for their coat and other needs. Please do not apply for these puppies unless you are sure you are able to accommodate these requirements.

Please note we do not rehome puppies to full time workers.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered (if over 6 months), vaccinated, flea treated, wormed and micro-chipped prior to adoption. If a puppy is not old enough to be neutered then this must be carried out at the owners expense when old enough, and the relevant form completed by the vet and returned to Hope Rescue. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Oooh she's a little stunner bless her, I hope she finds a lovely home soon


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Luna has been rehomed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kilmousk said:


> Luna has been rehomed


Wonderful news


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

didn't think she would be in need of a home for long-what a beauty!!


----------

